# off topic...cultured marble



## painterdude

anyone know anything of anyone who knows how to repair a cultured marble sink. My bathroom sink is losing some if it surface around the drain and I can't find any info anywhere. Maybe some of you who work around new construction know someone in the trade. Sorry to take up space with the off topic but I'm gonna be trying to sell and move next summer and it looks bad. thanks for any help. pd


----------



## Workaholic

Did you go through the search feature in www.Contractortalk.com ?


----------



## painterdude

yea, looked into it earlier. They advised calling a repair guy which would be great if I didn't live in East BF, Florida. I'll wait for some answers, if not I guess there are some "builders" around here. Not being a good ole boy networking is not that easy. No real developements around here, certainly nothing of a tract house type even in good times. I'd ask in the hardware store but they turn and run whenever someone comes into the store. Ah, small town living. pd


----------



## Bender

Hey workaholic, whats up with your avatar?
Are you a chess player???


----------



## ibsocal

painterdude said:


> anyone know anything of anyone who knows how to repair a cultured marble sink. My bathroom sink is losing some if it surface around the drain and I can't find any info anywhere. Maybe some of you who work around new construction know someone in the trade. Sorry to take up space with the off topic but I'm gonna be trying to sell and move next summer and it looks bad. thanks for any help. pd


Simple fix,i do them alot refinish with a epoxy or polyurethane.if you need to repair use a little bondo first.looks like better than new with out all the pshycedelic swirls and glitter.u can also do a multi stone coating to it.midwest chemicals is right down the street from u in Fla.they will send u free samples if u ask which will be more then enough for a cultered marble sink/vanity.


----------



## painterdude

My sink, 2 in the bath, one perfect....has those swirly things throughout and on the countertop. Are you suggesting that I sand the sink and just use a urethane paint or epoxy paint? Any help is greatly appreciated. As an old painter, I never have painted a sink...on purpose that is. pd


----------



## ibsocal

painterdude said:


> My sink, 2 in the bath, one perfect....has those swirly things throughout and on the countertop. Are you suggesting that I sand the sink and just use a urethane paint or epoxy paint? Any help is greatly appreciated. As an old painter, I never have painted a sink...on purpose that is. pd


YES,spray it.look up what i suggested,old painters can learn more trix if they want too :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

Bender said:


> Hey workaholic, whats up with your avatar?
> Are you a chess player???


Yeah i play some chess, nothing special. CrazyGambit is a name i have been using on the computer for a long time. I just decided to use something different in these work related forums. The Frog is something my wife made.
Got to love a blunt, beer drinking, Cigar smoking, metal assed robot as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting

Since we are off topic, My backs been hurting allot lately any advice?

Where's the structure here? Are you all asleep? who's in charge?


----------



## painterdude

back hurting...solution....desk job. pd


----------



## Bender

Workaholic said:


> Got to love a blunt, beer drinking, Cigar smoking, metal assed robot as well.:thumbsup:


Well, if the shoe fits...


Gambit: A sacrifice to gain positional advantage.
This was sort of an unofficial business motto for me


----------



## MariaH2009

*off topic - cultured marble*

We were bathtub refinishers for many years and had nothing but problems refinishing these cultured marble sinks. They kept cracking through the finish. We found this new product recently who installs a sink insert, similar to a bathtub liner, except for sinks. They custom-fit the sink to fit inside yours perfectly. They are beautiful. Website is www.kwikbowl.com


----------

